# Plow for a 2011 Jeep Cherokee??



## Kwagman (Jan 27, 2007)

Hey Guys,

I just bought a 2011 Jeep Grand Cherokee 4x4 and I'm having some thoughts. Can I put a plow on it? I didn't buy it for plowing, I have other trucks to do that. This is my daily car that I also use as my firefighter POV. But it's just an idea. Maybe a Western Suburbanite? As you can tell, Im not experienced. Any input would be greatly appreciated.

Here is the car...


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Snoway has a fit in the 22 series,


----------



## SneekyTT (Dec 3, 2006)

Hmmm, I was wondering the same thing!! Thanks


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

Meyer Home Plow has a mount for the Cherokee.


----------



## SneekyTT (Dec 3, 2006)

I would LOVE to see how it looks


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

Go for the Meyer drive pro over the home plow. Not sure if they have a native mount for the jeep, if not use the home plow mount and the 2" receiver version, Plows are the same except the moldboard on the DP has extra reinforcements which are needed.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Curious, I just searched the meyer and western websites saw nothing about 2011 Grands. There is a western suburbanite for the 2009. I suppose any 2" hitch plow will fit a 2011 once you get the hitch on.


----------

